# Drone/Quad Copter over my backyard! What are my rights?



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Friday evening, around 6PM, as the girlfriend and I are enjoying a glass of wine in the pool (with suits on), she notices a drone (quad copter style) flying from house to house looking in the backyards. There are pools at the next three houses to my left and one to my right. So, including my pool, there are five in a row. It hovered over my house and then dropped in altitude as if to get a better look. I told her I was going to shoot it down, but realized I couldn't get in the house and get a shotgun before I flew away. It honestly freaked me out, it was like a high tech peeping Tom flew over my pool to get a look.

It has made me wonder what my rights to privacy are with regards to someone flying a drone over my backyard. I understand that my neighbor can look over our shared privacy fence, or could look out a window and take photos or whatever. The drone, however, was quite unexpected and I thought a total violation of my right to privacy. It had a camera on it that I could see from the ground. It was pretty close. 

Aside from the potential violation of discharging a firearm within city limits or within a certain distance of an adjacent house, what are my rights here? Can I shoot the thing down? Are people allowed to fly these things over private property? I would love for the person that was filming this to see a muzzle blast and then static as his drone fell into my pool.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Especially if they are POV flown

Good question. 12 ga would make short work of one. 

Just make sure you wing it and not hit the camera so you can prove it was filming you.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Curious myself, **** shame you can't have peace in your own backyard. Sure seems you could raise hell about the invasion of privacy.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Net gun?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just purchased one for getting shots for our hunting videos. I have been reading up on this online, and it really is a gray area.

All it takes is a couple of these idiots to use these for malicious purposes to ruin it for the rest of us. 

I see regulations coming out real soon on these now that they are readily available to the public.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

jeffscout said:


> Friday evening, around 6PM, as the girlfriend and I are enjoying a glass of wine in the pool (with suits on), she notices a drone (quad copter style) flying from house to house looking in the backyards. There are pools at the next three houses to my left and one to my right. So, including my pool, there are five in a row. It hovered over my house and then dropped in altitude as if to get a better look. I told her I was going to shoot it down, but realized I couldn't get in the house and get a shotgun before I flew away. It honestly freaked me out, it was like a high tech peeping Tom flew over my pool to get a look.
> 
> It has made me wonder what my rights to privacy are with regards to someone flying a drone over my backyard. I understand that my neighbor can look over our shared privacy fence, or could look out a window and take photos or whatever. The drone, however, was quite unexpected and I thought a total violation of my right to privacy. It had a camera on it that I could see from the ground. It was pretty close.
> 
> Aside from the potential violation of discharging a firearm within city limits or within a certain distance of an adjacent house, what are my rights here? Can I shoot the thing down? Are people allowed to fly these things over private property? I would love for the person that was filming this to see a muzzle blast and then static as his drone fell into my pool.


I'm not 100 % sure about this but you don't own the air space over your property.. If you were in the country I'd say shoot it down but in the city you would probably be the one that gets the trouble with the law..

You might take the buck shot out of the shell then shoot at it, he might the idea when he sees the flash...Just let your neighbors know what you are doing so they don't call the law when they hear the BIG BOOM....


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Drone perversion law coming soon.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I'm not 100 % sure about this but you don't own the air space over you property.. If you were in the country I'd say shoot it down but in the city you would probably be the one that gets the trouble with the law..
> 
> You might thke the buck shot out of the shell then shoot at it, he might the idea when he sees the flash...Just let your neighbors know what you are doing so they don't call the law when they hear the BIG BOOM....


I've already informed my nearest neighbors, but I'm in a huge neighborhood with a bunch of mother hens that would certainly call the constable, even it was my 28 gauge.

I don't want to lose my freedom/rights because someone else is invading my privacy...I just don't know how it would be handled. I guess I could call the constable myself and ask what my rights are.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Right now things are "in the air" legally I think 

I suggest you getting your own video showing the invasion of privacy. Next contact the local police and see what if anything can be done right now. Finally, someone is going to need to go to Court (again) and get a updated version of the law (only thing I can think of is a very old case involving a hot air balloon).

You can shoot it down. You most likely will be arrested for discharging a weapon. Possibly destruction of private property. Sued in a Court of Law.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I'd hire JQ to make a silent shot from a hidden location


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

How's your water pressure? Hit it with a high pressure water stream if its within range.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

jeffscout said:


> Friday evening, around 6PM, as the girlfriend and I are enjoying a glass of wine in the pool (with suits on), she notices a drone (quad copter style) flying from house to house looking in the backyards. There are pools at the next three houses to my left and one to my right. So, including my pool, there are five in a row. It hovered over my house and then dropped in altitude as if to get a better look. I told her I was going to shoot it down, but realized I couldn't get in the house and get a shotgun before I flew away. It honestly freaked me out, it was like a high tech peeping Tom flew over my pool to get a look.
> 
> It has made me wonder what my rights to privacy are with regards to someone flying a drone over my backyard. I understand that my neighbor can look over our shared privacy fence, or could look out a window and take photos or whatever. The drone, however, was quite unexpected and I thought a total violation of my right to privacy. It had a camera on it that I could see from the ground. It was pretty close.
> 
> Aside from the potential violation of discharging a firearm within city limits or within a certain distance of an adjacent house, what are my rights here? Can I shoot the thing down? Are people allowed to fly these things over private property? I would love for the person that was filming this to see a muzzle blast and then static as his drone fell into my pool.


That's just my AC system checking drone Jeff! Don't shoot it down!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Air gun. Most of them are pretty quiet, and a .22 pellet at 1000fps should do some damage.

Second choice, Paint ball gun. .50 cal pellet might be able to knock it off balance and make it crash. Plus, no worries about hurting anyone with falling pellets.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Get the cheapest drone you can buy, go up and ram it with extreme prejudice.. Ooopsie.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Sounds like a good target for a paint ball gun. 100 points for hitting the lense on the camera:biggrin:


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Here is an interesting read. Seems like it is illegal in Texas to take pics in your back yard.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/09/14/texas-law-gets-tough-on-public-private-drone-use/


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

SSS


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

Let us know what your Constable says - I'd definitely be interested in hearing what he has to say. 

And along the other lines, how low was it flying? I'd love to see it vs. the high intensity sprayer on my garden hose.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Water hose with high pressure nozzle. How good of an arm do you have? Hit it with a baseball?


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

I vaguely remember a guy in New York was charged for taping a woman with his drone. The lady lived in an apartment and noticed the drone outside of her window then looked down and saw the guy with the monitor and control in his hands. Not sure how, but they caught him and he was charged, but now sure what law they cited him for.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Honestly think it would be worth the fine for the satisfaction of blowing it out of the sky.....just be first to the fence to say, dam, what was that...sounded like a car back fire :work:


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

jeffscout said:


> Friday evening, around 6PM, as the girlfriend and I are enjoying a glass of wine in the pool (with suits on), she notices a drone (quad copter style) flying from house to house looking in the backyards. There are pools at the next three houses to my left and one to my right. So, including my pool, there are five in a row. It hovered over my house and then dropped in altitude as if to get a better look. I told her I was going to shoot it down, but realized I couldn't get in the house and get a shotgun before I flew away. It honestly freaked me out, it was like a high tech peeping Tom flew over my pool to get a look.
> 
> It has made me wonder what my rights to privacy are with regards to someone flying a drone over my backyard. I understand that my neighbor can look over our shared privacy fence, or could look out a window and take photos or whatever. The drone, however, was quite unexpected and I thought a total violation of my right to privacy. It had a camera on it that I could see from the ground. It was pretty close.
> 
> Aside from the potential violation of discharging a firearm within city limits or within a certain distance of an adjacent house, what are my rights here? Can I shoot the thing down? Are people allowed to fly these things over private property? I would love for the person that was filming this to see a muzzle blast and then static as his drone fell into my pool.


if you don't like it and you think you can down it do so ...then post up what happens after that... 
then we will all know....someone has to be first since you brought it up


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

jeffscout said:


> I've already informed my nearest neighbors, but I'm in a huge neighborhood with a bunch of mother hens that would certainly call the constable, even it was my 28 gauge.
> 
> I don't want to lose my freedom/rights because someone else is invading my privacy...I just don't know how it would be handled. *I guess I could call the constable myself and ask what my rights are.*


That's the thing to do.....I understand how you feel.....I'd just probably drop my drawers and moon the camera...lol.....


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm all for shooting the little spybot down. But the reality is you are probably opening yourself up for a legal nightmare involving police, lawyers etc...

If you do take action do so in stealth mode and deny any wrong doing. And for god sakes don't get filmed shooting the flying Peeping Tom.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Keep the leaf net close by and catch it...call the constable and give it to him.....the perp would show up really fast...


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going to start a company that sells a personal missile defense system (IE: Israel's IronDome) for just such instances. Projectiles will be non-leathal, non-toxic and biodegradable, but will knock a drone out of the sky.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Tournament Kelly said:


> And along the other lines, how low was it flying? I'd love to see it vs. the high intensity sprayer on my garden hose.


It was out of garden hose range, but I'd say somewhere around 60-75 feet. An easy shot...I could easily make out the camera, four propellers, and the red and green flashing lights on it.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

yea i can see those drones causing some problems im cool with them as long as you film in public areas but when you start looking in peoples personal spaces you are crossing the line. wonder if there is a way to scramble the signal or jam it up, if i ever see one flying over my backyard having a looksy its coming down like its in a no fly zone


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

jeffscout said:


> It was out of garden hose range, but I'd say somewhere around 60-75 feet. An easy shot...I could easily make out the camera, four propellers, and the red and green flashing lights on it.


Definitely a DJI Phantom by the decription of the lights.

Like I mentioned above. I have one and enjoy flying it and taking video with it. Going to incorporate some of the shots at the lease for our hunting videos, but I do not condone using it to "spy".

I say hit it with the hose. They are far from waterproof. The suspect will probably come knocking to get his 1000 dollar drone back.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

roman candle or bottle rockets ..fine would prob be cheaper and wouldn't be firearm related on yer record


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

Paintball gun?


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm....why not get out a casting rod with the biggest 'spook you can find and see if you can "reduce it to your possession"? Shouldn't be hard to hit. I would use 30lb braid. While you are trying to get it untangled from your rig, it would be a pitty if it fell in your pool. You may legally use force against anything that you feel threatened by. Please make a video of the owner of the drone's interaction with you when he comes to reclaim his toy and post it up for all of us to enjoy!

PECOS

PS REMEMBER...you must feel "threatend" ...now repeat after me, "The danged thing scared the heck out of us...REALLY...it was on DRUDGE just the other day that all manner us unsavory types are now running drones EVEN CERTAIN ROGUE ELEMENTS OF OUR OWN GOVERMENT...like the DEMOCRATS!"


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Could you follow it back to the operator? I don't know about the range on these contraptions. If so, explain to him exactly what is going to happen to him and it if you see it again.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Paintball gun will take a rotor out no questions ask.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Net gun. Someone has to loan this dude a net gun and catch the thing.

Bow and fluflu arrow with those big loopy snare points.

If you see it flying again it is eventually coming to your yard. Be ready with a cast net off the roof.

get a bunch of pieces of mono line about 2ft long. tie them with with weights on one end so they will fly. get a hand full and throw them at it and it will fowl the propellers. Nothing illegal about playing a game in your own back yard. sorry this thing was there didnt see it. or a piece of cast net you can throw by hand.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

In Texas, if your neighbor has a tree that is planted in their yard, but the limbs cross the fence and in to your property - you can cut those limbs. I would analogize that to this situation but the catch is the height. You obviously can't shoot down a plane that flies over your house, so at what height does the airspace no longer belong to you? I would get a bag of old golf balls and start throwing.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I see there being an issue with proving someone was actually filming you. There's obviously a built in defense of "The camera isn't turned on."


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

cfulbright said:


> Paintball gun will take a rotor out no questions ask.


Make sure you aren't on camera doing it though. Covert ops. :mpd:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

TheExtreme said:


> Could you follow it back to the operator? I don't know about the range on these contraptions. If so, explain to him exactly what is going to happen to him and it if you see it again.


Youtube DJI phantom high altitude and you can see the range. Its pretty dang far to say the least.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

TheExtreme said:


> Could you follow it back to the operator? I don't know about the range on these contraptions. If so, explain to him exactly what is going to happen to him and it if you see it again.


As long as I have line of sight, I've been out over 1,200 meters, no sign of it loosing signal. If it did, it would come back to where it took off from.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

cubera said:


> As long as I have line of sight, I've been out over 1,200 meters, no sign of it loosing signal. If it did, it would come back to where it took off from.


Wow. As I said, I'm in a huge neighborhood. 1200 meters would encompass a BUNCH of houses. Can they be flown from indoors or would the perp have to be outside?

It did look like the DJI Phantom; I just googled it. I have to assume it was flown with live video feed because it lowered in altitude once he "spotted" us.

I appreciate the "non-lethal" and totally legal suggestions. I think a fishing rod with a one ounce sinker would have easily taken it down with much less legal ramification for me. The paintball would also work, but I don't have a paintball gun. All of mine would classify as firearms, and would likely result in a mother hen calling the po-po.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, they have all kinds of add ons for these. You can get a real time live video feed out of them to see where you are flying


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy smokes. Those things start at $1000. Pretty risky to be flying that over a bunch of houses!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if you only shoot once - chances are, the neighbors won't figure out it was you, or they'll think a transformer blew up.

if you shoot twice - well, that makes it easy to zero in on the origin.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Or water for that matter. There is a bunch of stuff on youtube. Phantoms flying out over ocean water and crashing..

Im not confident enough to fly it out over any body of water.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

To the DJ Phantom Owners - When flying POV, were is the video recorded? Is there a recording on the controller, or just the live feed, with the record stored on the quad?

If there is no recording on the handset, only the quad, then he has no proof you knocked it down. You just need to make sure it falls in your yard/pool, then recover the SD card before you set it on the curb with the trash...


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

TheExtreme said:


> Could you follow it back to the operator? I don't know about the range on these contraptions. If so, explain to him exactly what is going to happen to him and it if you see it again.


I agree with this post. Follow it home and get to know a neighbor.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

One shot....

I heard that too!! Sounded like a blown tire....

Play stupid games you will win stupid prizes.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

That would be my route. Find the neighbor. It has range but think it also has to be point of sight. So he would have to fly it over houses to get it home. Prob some kids that a talk with the parents would work. Dont know what you could legally do about them flying it over your property....but there is probably a law or two being broken on the privacy/peeping tom side of things that a constable would have a field day with.


----------



## Wingspanner (Feb 6, 2014)

The current law, which went all the way to the supreme court, is 88 feet above ground is owned by the property owner. Anything below that is tresspassing. 

If you can find the frequency used by the drone, you can jam it. It will then drop like a sack of potatoes. A Bow with a bowfishing rig might allow you to reel it in.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

I read in a Forbes article a month or two ago that it is a felony to shoot down any drone with US Government markings, but thats the only law I've heard regarding the shooting down of a drone. I also know that discharging a firearm because someone flew a drone over isn't going to look good or probably up in court. 

Having said that, I think you could find a loop hole. You need to find a way to take that bad boy down without a firearm....slingshot maybe, potato gun, water gun, leaf blower, football, beer can, heck i might even try to tie on a mirror lure and start chucking at that thing but I think you get the point. :work:

I would assume that if you took down the drone without discharging a firearm then there isn't much that the police could do. Either way I think that its wrong for someone to fly it down into people's backyard.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Are you any good with a sling shot? 

That are get one of those cheap toy helicopters and ram it in the air to make it crash.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Jerry-rigged said:


> To the DJ Phantom Owners - When flying POV, were is the video recorded? Is there a recording on the controller, or just the live feed, with the record stored on the quad?
> 
> If there is no recording on the handset, only the quad, then he has no proof you knocked it down. You just need to make sure it falls in your yard/pool, then recover the SD card before you set it on the curb with the trash...


When my neighbor flies his he's wearing these goggles and using his Ipad as the controller. I've never spoke to him, but I assume he's seeing what the quadrowhatever is seeing through the goggles. It's creepy.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

time to get a good air powered pellet rifle. Use the girlfriend as bait, get him to get a good hover and drop that thing into the pool. Make the pilot come over looking for his drone.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

teeroy said:


> I see there being an issue with proving someone was actually filming you. There's obviously a built in defense of "The camera isn't turned on."


If "the camera isn't turned on", then it'll be a lot more difficult for them to prove you shot the thing down.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Seriously though. A 1 oz spoon with braided line. Please make that happen and video it.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

borrow chickenboy's blowup doll and leave it out there on a pool float. sit and wait for it to come back and shoot from inside using a subsonic .22


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Fishnut said:


> Are you any good with a sling shot?
> 
> That are get one of those cheap toy helicopters and ram it in the air to make it crash.


great idea on the toy helicopter


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

gettinspooled said:


> time to get a good air powered pellet rifle. Use the girlfriend as bait, get him to get a good hover and drop that thing into the pool. Make the pilot come over looking for his drone.


I like this idea


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

I believe there is a law prohibiting the quadcopter the actually record footage unless given explicit permission to do so.

So let's say you were to shoot it down and he was recording so he would have proof.... We'll the only way he could prove you to take down the drone would be for him to in incriminate himself.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

getting cheaper


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

jeffscout said:


> Wow. As I said, I'm in a huge neighborhood. 1200 meters would encompass a BUNCH of houses. Can they be flown from indoors or would the perp have to be outside?
> 
> It did look like the DJI Phantom; I just googled it. I have to assume it was flown with live video feed because it lowered in altitude once he "spotted" us.
> 
> I appreciate the "non-lethal" and totally legal suggestions. I think a fishing rod with a one ounce sinker would have easily taken it down with much less legal ramification for me. The paintball would also work, but I don't have a paintball gun. All of mine would classify as firearms, and would likely result in a mother hen calling the po-po.


Can't be flown from indoors, has to have line of sight.
Put it behind a tree or some other obstruction and it looses signal and wants to return home.......that could be disastrous.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Paint ball gun and game on... Id nail that thing out of the sky


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

no different than a perv climbing yer back fence w/a vid camara... 
blast it.
or if yer like us ... get nekkid, moon and prolly wont be back...


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

*Fight fire with fire*

This one holds ammo! You could fashion some spring loaded missles with 5lb fishing line wrapped around them that would do the trick.

If it was me, I buy a nice big remote heliciopter and mount a flame thrower on that S.O.B. using 2 basic servo switches (one to control the gas and another to control the light).

You can fly these the same way drones are controlled, but they take skill and are capable of making incredible manuevers with a trained pilot.

You could essentially fly up behind it and torch it right out of the sky. Bye bye $1000 drone. You never fired a weapon and the drone pilot has no idea where it came from.

Then you could fly your 'copter back where-ever (base camp perhaps at a friendly neighbors house) and if done correctly he would never know where it came from. Of course you could video tape the entire thing and post it on youtube too!!! lololol!!!

I would go all out and paint it black with a "Drone Reaper" sillouette on the each side.

I'd love to build personal drone defense aircraft (PDDA).

There might be a huge market for it one day!!!

The reason the flame thrower would work best is because you can do it with little added weight and you dont have to be exactly on target when you fire the flame. Just withing 5' or so!

Nothing like the smell of burning plastic and the sound of a 14yr old boy whining & crying sad4sm because he started a small WAR! lol :work:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Jerry-rigged said:


> To the DJ Phantom Owners - When flying POV, were is the video recorded? Is there a recording on the controller, or just the live feed, with the record stored on the quad?
> 
> If there is no recording on the handset, only the quad, then he has no proof you knocked it down. You just need to make sure it falls in your yard/pool, then recover the SD card before you set it on the curb with the trash...


It's actually called FPV, first person view.
Video is recorded on a camera such as GoPro.
What's seen on the screen is what the camera is looking at..

Here's a view of the San Jacinto monument I took a while back.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

potatoe launcher


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

cubera said:


> It's actually called FPV, first person view.
> Video is recorded on a camera such as GoPro.
> What's seen on the screen is what the camera is looking at..
> 
> Here's a view of the San Jacinto monument I took a while back.


when using a smart phone as your FPV does it record as well or just thru the quad onboard memory....been wondering that....


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

donaken said:


> when using a smart phone as your FPV does it record as well or just thru the quad onboard memory....been wondering that....


Records onboard only. The FPV is just a live stream.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Point a shotgun at it. If it's "viewing" it will boogy. If operator says anything, just say you were practicing your follow through with an unloaded firearm in the privacy of your own yard. And the pellet gun idea is a good one too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tell your wife you need to go to the nicest Gentleman's club in town with a wad of cash and recruit"subject's" to use as bait to draw the drone in closer to your pool. Your "priority" is to lure the drone in as close as possible to attempt to capture or disable it. Have the subject's "simulate" a party atmosphere by drinking copious amounts of booze, disrobing and giving you "simulated" lap dance's, etc... Make sure to let the wife know that you will not enjoy this but you are doing what is right to "protect our privacy".

If it works and you capture or disable the drone you win... If you are not able to capture or disable the drone, you still win! 

It may take multiple tries to accomplish the objective... Winning!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Profish00 said:


> getting cheaper
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AGOSQI8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Not the newest model.
Only half the flying time of the new one.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I think they are the shiz niz and I'm for sure gonna git me one or two!
I won't be tryin to film the neighbors though. If I want to see video of some hot chicks they are readily available and look much better than most!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

reelfast said:


> This one holds ammo! You could fashion some spring loaded missles with 5lb fishing line wrapped around them that would do the trick.
> 
> If it was me, I buy a nice big remote heliciopter and mount a flame thrower on that S.O.B. using 2 basic servo switches (one to control the gas and another to control the light).
> 
> ...


 nah... home invasion.. it was a flying what-ever that scared us... single shot 410.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Records onboard only. The FPV is just a live stream.


So there is no way to capture the video on the smart phone or ipad they use to FPV?


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Records onboard only. The FPV is just a live stream.


Thanks..


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

shoot it down and then post "found - drone and camera, please call xxx-xxxx if it is yours, please provide description of video"

bet you that loser doesn't call for it.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

jeffscout said:


> So there is no way to capture the video on the smart phone or ipad they use to FPV?


Eh, I wouldnt say there is no way. Im sure there is. Its just set up to only stream the feed so you can see what you are exactly filming/recording in real time instead of flying it around recording and hoping you got the shot.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

A suppressed .22 with subsonic loads is no louder than a pellet gun, and probably is not that loud. I'd offer to loan you mine but only the people named on the trust can have possession.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a Zeiss scope on a .22 caliber rifle that will hit nickels at 50 yards you can borrow.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

What if you were skinny dippin when Google Earth to photos of your house ?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bigbarr said:


> What if you were skinny dippin when Google Earth to photos of your house ?


likely wouldn't see much.........


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

Good 22 or 25 cal pellet gun with heavy pellets is pretty quiet. A "wrist rocket" sling shot will smoke that thing. I still have one and practice with it. You can get em on the web or Academy. Buy the steel balls that they have for ammo. They shoot straight!!!! I would also make a sign that he can read letting him know that his drone will be destroyed if he continues to violate your space. I'm mad and it didn't even happen to me.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Potato gun!


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

If your like me and my fiance you will play the game back.
**** them off or make them uncomfortable like they did yall.
Should be illegal but id def call sheriff and find out


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Using a " Frequency Jammer"..........may disable it


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

*Anti-Drone Ammo on the market now!*

http://www.luckygunner.com/12ga-3-uranium-drone-load-tacnition-5-rounds

Get your ANTI-DRONE ammo here.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Its all good. It was your local police department flying for your own protection. As long as you are following the law, you have nothing to hide.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Have you guys never watched the sniper shows on TV? Now's your chance to open a window, put a light weight mesh covering and stay as far back in the room as possible. 

Now send the lady of the house out and wait. Suppressed 22 with subsonic rounds, quieter than a bb gun.


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

Get a wrist rocket sling shot and shoot it down. If it is that low use the pool net pole and knock it down. you don't need a gun for these frail easily damaged drones hit it anywhere and it will fall. You have as much right if not more to the airspace over your home.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

he lives in a subdivision!!!

.410, sub sonic .22 pellet guns, paint ball guns, wrist rockets, hell even a rock he throws has to land somewhere!!

idgits everywhere..........sheesh


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Get one of these. I'll bet it can be retrofitted for drone-on-drone strikes:










CUPID can be programmed to sense unfamiliar trespassers when a set boundary line is crossed. It activates itself, takes off, and sends a notification to your phone so that you can view via remote video who the drone is seeing. You then cue CUPID to â€œauthorizeâ€ or â€œdetainâ€ the intruder.
The ominous â€œdetainâ€ option causes CUPID to fire barbed prongs, pumping the target with â€œ80,000 volts of awesomeness,â€ and can keep the electrical current running until the police arrive.

http://betabeat.com/2014/03/terrifying-taser-drone-comes-equipped-with-80000-volt-stun-gun/


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

BertS said:


> he lives in a subdivision!!!
> 
> .410, sub sonic .22 pellet guns, paint ball guns, wrist rockets, hell even a rock he throws has to land somewhere!!
> 
> idgits everywhere..........sheesh


That is one of my concerns, Bert. So far, the fishing rod/reel strung with braid and a lead weight seems to be the most viable and lowest liability for me.

I really need to have a conversation with the constable to better understand what I can do without running afoul of the law.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

BertS said:


> he lives in a subdivision!!!
> 
> .410, sub sonic .22 pellet guns, paint ball guns, wrist rockets, hell even a rock he throws has to land somewhere!!
> 
> idgits everywhere..........sheesh


I think we're all just having fun, I'm sure the OP knows not to fire a gun into the air in a subdivision.

But just in case he doesn't, he should go down to his local mosque and get a stinger missile to take it out with.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I think we're all just having fun, I'm sure the OP knows not to fire a gun into the air in a subdivision.
> 
> But just in case he doesn't,* he should go down to his local mosque and get a stinger missile to take it out with*.


finally a shred of sanity.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Slingshot sounds like a great idea.... Load the cup with half dozen BB's or 00 buck. Those sling shots are deadly at close range.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I think a sling shot and a bag of marbles would be fun. But your neighbors might not like marbles flying through their windows.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Tell your wife you need to go to the nicest Gentleman's club in town with a wad of cash and recruit"subject's" to use as bait to draw the drone in closer to your pool. Your "priority" is to lure the drone in as close as possible to attempt to capture or disable it. Have the subject's "simulate" a party atmosphere by drinking copious amounts of booze, disrobing and giving you "simulated" lap dance's, etc... Make sure to let the wife know that you will not enjoy this but you are doing what is right to "protect our privacy".
> 
> If it works and you capture or disable the drone you win... If you are not able to capture or disable the drone, you still win!
> 
> It may take multiple tries to accomplish the objective... Winning!


If you do this, please make a video and post it on 2Cool, just so if anyone else has this problem they would know how to handle it.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*Yep*



TheExtreme said:


> Could you follow it back to the operator? I don't know about the range on these contraptions. If so, explain to him exactly what is going to happen to him and it if you see it again.


That's what I was thinking, follow it and let the dbag know your watching him.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

txteltech said:


> That's what I was thinking, follow it and let the dbag know your watching him.


It moved pretty quickly after the pilot saw what he wanted. There is no way I could have kept up with it.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Get one of your own and rig it up to drop an old cast net from above (I know they have options for an additional servo), should make for some good entertainment? Or build some kind of frame around it to bash it a couple of times (kinda like kite fighting only stackin the odds!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Is your girlfriend hot? If so, I would like the opportunity to fly my drone in your airspace


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Paintball gun


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Make a big sign that says "I banged your mother right here, .........yesturday. She was terrible " . If it comes back , take it out with a baloon launcher . Put up some signs at all the stop signs that you are looking for them , it will stop . It can be taken care of pretty easily .


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

if fireworks are legal year round, I'd light off a few multi-shot cakes and watch the show!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Can you reach it with slingshot? A low tech approach would be shoot marbles wrapped with streamers or strings that would tangle up with the propellers. You don't have to be very good shooter, just shoot enough marbles with streamers.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

jeffscout said:


> That is one of my concerns, Bert. So far, the fishing rod/reel strung with braid and a lead weight seems to be the most viable and lowest liability for me.
> 
> I really need to have a conversation with the constable to better understand what I can do without running afoul of the law.


Constable isn't going to be any help, they have no real idea about any laws that pertain to drones, all he'll have is an opinion.

Right now there about 3 real laws that apply.

Several federal parks have banned them.

Selling of the video (this ones tricky) for commercial purposes.

Military bases.

Around certain airports, not all, but some. New software in them won't let them fly higher than 400', and some (though I don't know for fact) won't even let them takeoff near them.

Hobby is restricted as is IAH, but not Ellington or smaller airports in the Houston area.
Here's a link to a map, it lists Ellington, but that's not accurate, Ellington is no longer an AFB.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-your-drone-is-banned-from-flying-in-one-map/


----------



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)

[*]Home[*]Sports and Outdoors[*]Optics[*]NcStar Golf Ball Launcher
http://buyallthat.com/productimage.php?product_id=24494








 



 
Click to enlarge 
 

*NcSTAR*

*NcStar Golf Ball Launcher*

$29.99 $24.99

(You save $5.00) 







http://buyallthat.com/ncstar-golf-ball-launcher/#ProductReviews

SKU:
DSD533818

Vendor:

Condition:
New

Weight:
2.00 LBS

Availability:
Ships within 2 business days

Shipping:
Calculated at checkout

Minimum Purchase:
unit(s)

Maximum Purchase:
unit(s)

:

Gift Wrapping:

Quantity:
1 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30

Buy in bulk and save 

*Product Description*

Let the fun begin! NcSTAR introduces The Golf Ball Launcher that attaches to *virtually any AR-15 with a threaded barrel*. This simple to use design is ready to go by simply removing the Flash Hider from your AR-15 and installing The Golf Ball Launcher. Then you load Blank Ammunition into your rifle, drop the ball into the launcher, and propel golf balls down range!


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

You might be able to knock it down with a water hose. It will sure upset the ability to stay in the air when you hit the blades.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

This whole thread sounds entertaining....



reelfast said:


> http://www.luckygunner.com/12ga-3-uranium-drone-load-tacnition-5-rounds
> 
> Get your ANTI-DRONE ammo here.


_NOTE: *Drone Loads are intended for entertainment use only* and not intended to be used in any manner not in accordance with federal and local laws. Lucky Gunner assumes no responsibility for any illegal activity involving Tacnition Drone Ammo.
_


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Pellet gun all the way! It'll be fun!!!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

I would pull out the duck gun.... Won't be able to fly again but I don't live in a subdivision either


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd shoot it down. Or catch it with a 2 oz. sinker on a fishing pole. I don't give a **** about drone owners "rights".


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I have one of these for my Bull Terrier and I'm thinking that it's range may reach the drone.

http://www.basspro.com/Hyper-Pet-K9-Kannon-Ball-Launchers/product/1304171554/#desc-tab

Worst case is you loose a few tennis balls, but not likely to injure anyone if you do miss.

I think a tennis ball may have enough impact to knock the drone off kilter and the operator will get the idea you don't appreciate his invading your privacy.

BTW it's also a great dog toy.


----------



## Really (Jan 8, 2013)

about 2 feet of rope with a large nut on each end


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

Another option would be to "net" the drone with a helicopter and keep it in the garage for future use. Kinda like "Drone Fishing"... need a new drone for your next fishing trip??? No problem... go Drone Fishing.. 

Dislcaimer: If you're trying to catch your neighbor's wife/daughter on camera in their backyard then you have taken a risk that you might lose it in the process!! 

I would "net the first few" and then start operation "Drone Reaper" with the flame-thrower option. It would be much more entertaining with the flame-thrower.... Of course if you could find a way to hit it with a small amount of bacardi 151 prior to firing the flame-thrower it would be a even better show!! 

"Drone Reaper" ... I may just have to build it and offer my services for free! hahaha!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Anti-drone tater cannon!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just hope all you gun slingers dont start shooting them down just for fun. There is a soccer field by my house where I have been practicing flight patterns. There are houses nearby but Im not hovering down into their backyards.

Here is my first flight. Never flown anything before in my life (and it showed) lol. I even had the camera on backwards hence the landing gear in the shot.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cubera said:


> But not Ellington or smaller airports in the Houston area.


The airport cops shut down a drone at the Houston Mile @Ellington with us watching. It's a no drone zone according to them. Drones have been pretty popular for a while at LSR events. Don't drive on their grass either. They have some interesting fire protection rules out there too.


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

What about following it from street to street and see where it lands. Then let all of us know and we will head that way.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> I just hope all you gun slingers dont start shooting them down just for fun. There is a soccer field by my house where I have been practicing flight patterns. There are houses nearby but Im not hovering down into their backyards.
> 
> Here is my first flight. Never flown anything before in my life (and it showed) lol. I even had the camera on backwards hence the landing gear in the shot.


You live in Imperial Oaks?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

spuds said:


> I have one of these for my Bull Terrier and I'm thinking that it's range may reach the drone.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Hyper-Pet-K9-Kannon-Ball-Launchers/product/1304171554/#desc-tab
> 
> ...


Winning!

If you shoot it straight up, how high will it go?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> You live in Imperial Oaks?


Yes sir. You can see my house and street in the video. The cul de sac we live on opens up into that field. I walk over there.

You live in the area?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> Yes sir. You can see my house and street in the video. The cul de sac we live on opens up into that field. I walk over there.
> 
> You live in the area?


My sister does.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

What ever you do, don't open up Google Earth.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> What ever you do, don't open up Google Earth.


Those images are very low resolution compared to what a drone would capture with an HD video/still camera hovering 50-75 feet over your swimming pool.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Invasion of PRIVACY*

Ordinary citizens have some right to privacy from non- adjacent neighbors - we put up "privacy fences" to wall out kids/liability from our pools and prying eyes from street level - DRONES above your property, filming what would normally be considered a "private " area are out of bounds and trespassing - no court in the land would bill you from knocking such devices from the sky if you can

I am with the fishing rod and a big lead slab crowd, tangle the thing up and bring it down

Don't shoot in the city, if you miss what goes up must come down

My second choice would be a paintball gun

I've already shot down an "unauthorized" drone flying over our leased property - really pixxed the guy off, he was looking at deer inside our high game fence. It was taken down with one shot from shotgun 00 buck -

WHEN not if criminals start using this technology to case property for theft and alert perps to law enforcement presence - the law will definitely change


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Mont said:


> The airport cops shut down a drone at the Houston Mile @Ellington with us watching. It's a no drone zone according to them. Drones have been pretty popular for a while at LSR events. Don't drive on their grass either. They have some interesting fire protection rules out there too.


They were wrong about the no drone zone, Ellington is not covered by that law, but were right in asking them to stop. Pretty stupid to be flying it at an active airport, distracting, and a definite danger to the choppers taking off and landing.

Best way for him to stop the neighborhood intrusion is the next time it happens, have a weapon handy, start waving at it, and as it comes closer (assuming it does) point the weapon at it.....don't shoot, just point even if it's a BB gun. He should get the message and no one gets in trouble.

Been a great thread for a Monday.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> if you only shoot once - chances are, the neighbors won't figure out it was you, or they'll think a transformer blew up.
> 
> if you shoot twice - well, that makes it easy to zero in on the origin.


Experienced?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I was in fear for my life, so I shot it down! Actually, I have one for my work and very useful tool. Never did any snooping though or would expect someone to shoot it down. They can be guided from long distances and not line of sight. With wifi boosters and antennas, they can get very long distances. Can even program a route and be self guided with no pilot actions needed. Although, I really like the technology, using it to spy with is plain wrong and will make regulations on these worse, and rightly so! I have much more than the original price tied up into mine, but does do much more also (stable video and antennas). I expect regulations to stop most of these in the upcoming future.


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

Since you guys were in the pool, maybe one if those 2 person water ballin sling shots. You can definitely get some distance with them though it may not be accurate enough. Keep us posted though, like to see how this turns out.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.legis.state.tx.us/tlodocs/83R/billtext/html/HB00912F.htm

Texas law on the subject, apparently you're good if you own the property?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you have a pressure washer? Most will spray at least 50-60 foot. 

Take it down


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Drone-A-Salt Gun

I am more of what you call an "idea guy". One of you smarter guys make it. You can buy me a few beers while we drop drones, over a tank full of big breasted drone bait. :brew:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

did you see that add for silencers where a guy was shooting them down with a 12 guage silenced. The drone hunter


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

jeffscout said:


> I've already informed my nearest neighbors, but I'm in a huge neighborhood with a bunch of mother hens that would certainly call the constable, even it was my 28 gauge.
> 
> I don't want to lose my freedom/rights because someone else is invading my privacy...I just don't know how it would be handled. I guess I could call the constable myself and ask what my rights are.


http://www.airgundepot.com/refurbished-ebos-bb-rifle.html

Get good with it, and shoot the drone down. If its in your back yard, with a camera, I would shoot it down. I fly planes, and have a quadcopter with a camera and I still dont fly over peoples houses like that. If I saw it, I would shoot it down. ESPECIALLY if I was in the back yard in my pool.

I assure you, aim for the props/motors with the bb gun, it doesnt take much to clip a wire or shatter a prop. Within 10 minutes you WILL find out who was flying it. Just be prepared for that, as its probably some kid and his mom will be livid that you shot her little angels toy down.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jerry-rigged said:


> To the DJ Phantom Owners - When flying POV, were is the video recorded? Is there a recording on the controller, or just the live feed, with the record stored on the quad?
> 
> If there is no recording on the handset, only the quad, then he has no proof you knocked it down. You just need to make sure it falls in your yard/pool, then recover the SD card before you set it on the curb with the trash...


Odds are whoever is flying it has a FPV setup that sends video to a screen. He is flying off that screen, then the camera(possible go pro) is recording the video. He is just able to see what its pointing at. They do have systems that will record your FPV video, but I doubt this person is using that.

After reading more posts, forget the bb gun. Use the fishing pole method as others have suggested. just cast up over it, and it will bring it down. I doubt the props would cut the line.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

This would probably work.

EMP gun DIY


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

*Paint ball gun*

Couple of well placed paint balls might bring it down


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Regardless of what the law is specific to drones, there is already a Texas law for "Inappropriate Photography". It looks at the intent of the photographer/photographs and if they are to titillate and the photographer does not have the subjects permission to take photos, then the photographer is in violation of the law.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

cubera said:


> They were wrong about the no drone zone, Ellington is not covered by that law, but were right in asking them to stop. Pretty stupid to be flying it at an active airport, distracting, and a definite danger to the choppers taking off and landing.
> 
> Best way for him to stop the neighborhood intrusion is the next time it happens, have a weapon handy, start waving at it, and as it comes closer (assuming it does) point the weapon at it.....don't shoot, just point even if it's a BB gun. He should get the message and no one gets in trouble.
> 
> Been a great thread for a Monday.


CHL 101: Don't brandish a weapon unless you plan on using it.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Yall are over thinking it, All you need is some pencils...


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

jeffscout said:


> ....the girlfriend...notices a drone (quad copter style) flying from house to house looking in the backyards.....what are my rights here? Can I shoot the thing down?


Paint ball gun ought'ta deal it a losing blow.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

you prob cant do anything..and don't shoot it down..would suck sack to shoot some kid in the face by accident


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Doubt very few kids own a $1300+ drone, but maybe so. Most drones are owned by adults.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

you will need a drone stamp added to your TPW license and you are allowed two a day


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Yes*



C.Hern5972 said:


> potatoe launcher


Start practicing


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Chase it with a fighter drone and shoot it down. It would be fun!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

cubera said:


> They were wrong about the no drone zone, Ellington is not covered by that law, but were right in asking them to stop. Pretty stupid to be flying it at an active airport, distracting, and a definite danger to the choppers taking off and landing.
> 
> Been a great thread for a Monday.


They were not wrong.



> Recreational use of airspace by model aircraft is covered by FAA Advisory Circular 91-57 (PDF), which generally limits operations for hobby and recreation to below 400 feet, away from airports and air traffic, and within sight of the operator. In June 2014, the FAA published a Federal Register notice (PDF) on its interpretation of the statutory special rules for model aircraft in the FAA Modernization and Reform Act of 2012. The law is clear that the FAA may take enforcement action against model aircraft operators who operate their aircraft in a manner that endangers the safety of the national airspace system. In the notice, the FAA explains that this enforcement authority is designed to protect users of the airspace as well as people and property on the ground. Read the full press release. Read more about Model Aircraft Operations.


 And one of those drones could easily take a plane down. That's a special levle of stupid to fly one over the airport.

Personally, I'd like to see the race go away. This is a **** airport, not a racetrack. 
Two of the last three races there have been runway incursions by participants onto active runways. Also during the Corvette photo shoot, when a truck crossed in front of an aircraft that was cleared for takeoff.
People adding drones to the mix just makes me go :headknock


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's messed up. I would've had to whip it out and flip him off.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> They were not wrong.


Not sure what you were referring to, but here is one of the maps I go by.
I'm closer than 5 miles from Ellington, and the latest software on my transmitter does't restrict or limit my flying where I do. 
A lot of sites that have similar maps are still calling Ellington an AFB which it is not.

I'm not in anyway defending the stupidity of others.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm referring to the FAA rules on operating under 400' and away from airfields. The FAA has made it clear they will pursue cases against people who "endanger the NAS."




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Gottcha.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

If it's down low an air powered potato gun loaded with crushed ice should reek havoc on it. You need a concealed blind{like your duck blind set up in the yard** to shoot from. Get her to place her decoys where the go pro will be focused the other way when you shoot.

And yes I have given this alot of thought. If the drones get gun shy it might require setting out a spread of decoys.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome thread. Even if you hate South Park, this episode is entirely relevant to this thread and worth the watch.

http://southpark-zone.blogspot.com/2014/10/s18-magic-bush.html


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

.22 with garden gun load , take it down, put it in a trash can and close the lid, go back to enjoying your wine.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Awesome thread. Even if you hate South Park, this episode is entirely relevant to this thread and worth the watch.
> 
> http://southpark-zone.blogspot.com/2014/10/s18-magic-bush.html


A black drone.LOL! I was thinking about getting one. I have now reversed my thoughts.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

These drones operate the video feed on a certain set of frequencies. I can build you a jammer. Turn it on and jam his signal and the drone goes down.

Edit-If you want to spend a little more money, we can incorporate a camera of your own into the mix. That way you can video yourself LYAO as you overtake the drone's video signal.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

I don't get it:

A guy walking down the sidewalk decides to peek through a crack in your privacy fence. He is a peeping Tom, possibly illegal, at the very least a creepy dude, and certainly an inappropriate action. And if the cops saw him doing it, he at the least would get rousted and run off.

Same guy hovers his drone over your backyard watching your family's every move and he is totally legit as long as he is not recording.



My prediction is that some smart guy like the one that invented the "Bug Assault Gun" will come up with a some sort of non firearm flak gun that shoots rapid fire marshmallows or strings of dental floss or some other harmless projectile to effectively bring down the drones, and will get rich.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.slingking.com/wp/the-beast/

This looks like fun! Water balloons. How can that be illegal?


----------

